# Projet d’assistante maternelle et sécurité



## Rachel34 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je suis nounou au domicile des parents depuis mes 16 ans dans l’Hérault, j’en ai aujourd’hui 34 et maman de 3 enfants que j’élève seule et qui vont à l’école toute la journée. J’ai de + en + de mal a trouver des contrats chez les parents car le coût est beaucoup plus cher pour eux qu’une assistante maternelle, je réfléchis donc à passer l’agrément mais ma maison n’est pas vraiment sécurisé et je n’ai que 2 chambres une pour mes jumelles de 13 ans et l’autre pour mon fils de 10 ans, je dors au salon depuis toujours, en sachant qu’ils sont à l’école toute la journée je ne sais pas si je serais autorisé à mettre un lit en bois pliant pour un enfant dans une des chambre ? 

Question sécurité j’habite au premier étage d’une maison avec une terrasse. J’ai un jardin en bas et une piscine hors sol sans échelle car elle mesure que 80cm de hauteur et 4mx2m je la met en hivernage l’hiver et ne la replie pas car j’ai du mal après à la remonter seule… mais je n’ai pas de système de protection car je suis en location et je ne sais pas quoi mettre qui serait simple à installer par mes soins… on ne va jamais au jardin sauf l’été pour la piscine bref du coup j’en viens à me demander si on à le droit de demander un agrément pour une tranche d’âge par exemple 0-12 mois uniquement comme ça bébé ne marche pas et ne risque pas d’ouvrir le portillon en haut des escaliers et d’aller seul au jardin… 

J’essaie de trouver des solutions si toute fois vous avez des tuyaux… merci 
Rachek


----------



## liline17 (29 Septembre 2022)

je doute que la PMI vous donne ce type d'agrément qui implique que l'enfant, une fois habitué à vous, devra aller chez une autre AM avant son entrée à l'école, ce n'est pas du tout dans l'intêret de l'enfant, et vous aurez aussi du mal à trouver des parents qui acceptent ça.
Vous pouvez tenter une demande d'agrément, mais on vous demandera de sécuriser la piscine qui fait moins d'1 m de haut.
Je n'ai pas d'idée pratique à vous proposer puisque vous êtes en location, je pense qu'il faut ne plus du tout l'avoir pour votre projet.
Il va vous falloir faire des choix.


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Il existe des barrières de protection de piscine amovibles. Vous pourriez en entourer votre bassin en semaine et les déposer le weekend. Elles sont à hauteur réglementaire et doivent être posées à au minimum 1 m de distance du bassin. 
Vous pouvez changer votre portillon actuel par un portillon de piscine à fermeture automatique également. 
Voici deux suggestions parmi beaucoup d'autres. Tout aménagement aura un coût financier. 
Pour les lits dans les chambres de vos enfants, pas de problème. Si les chambres de vos enfants font une surface au moins égale à 8m2.


----------



## Rachel34 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour merci beaucoup pour vos réponses ! 

Effectivement pour l’agrément 0/12 mois c’est pas dans l’intérêt de l’enfant mais je vois pas mal d’annonce ou les parents recherche une assistante maternelle juste pour 1 an car place en crèche ensuite. 
J’ai eu aussi moi même des contrats courts avec les enfants en attendant une place en crèche ou en assistante maternelle. Mais de toute façon il me faudra sécuriser ma piscine quand même peu importe l’âge de l’enfant… 

Du coup j’ai regardé pour les barrières amovibles effectivement c’est le plus pratique je pense ! Ça m’embêterais d’avoir à retirer la piscine quand même 😏😅


----------



## liline17 (29 Septembre 2022)

la PMI ne peut rien faire contre les projets des PE, mais ils peuvent par contre nous limiter, et ne gênent pas du tout pour le faire.
si vous trouvez une barrière pour la piscine, ce serai top pour vous!


----------



## Rachel34 (29 Septembre 2022)

D’accord je vais essayer de trouver ça ! 
Par contre j’ai un lapin il a un enclos dans la maison mais vie en liberté comme un chat ou un chien le ferait. Cela pose t’il problème pour obtenir l’agrément ?


----------



## liline17 (29 Septembre 2022)

tout dépend des départements, ici en Vendée, tous les animaux posent problème.
Si vous pouvez garantir que votre lapin ne sera jamais en contact avec les enfants, ça devrai aller.
Avec les années, on nous impose de plus en plus de restriction, ce qui explique en parti, le manque d'AM


----------



## Rachel34 (29 Septembre 2022)

D’accord merci beaucoup mince c’est bien dommage je vais me renseigner il vaut mieux que j’attende l’avis de la PMI sur mon lapin avant d’investir dans les barrières de piscines pour rien…


----------



## booboo (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
effectivement, n'engagez aucun frais avant de savoir si oui ou non votre demande est acceptée.

Pour préparer l'entretien, vous expliquez à la PMI tout ce que vous pensez mettre en place pour sécuriser votre maison et votre jardin.
Cela prouve votre implication et les projections que vous faites sur comment vous aller travailler et les dangers potentiels pour les enfants en accueil.


----------



## Rachel34 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour merci pour votre réponse, d’accord je vais faire une liste et imprimer quelques exemples pour avoir leur avis et leurs conseils aussi. 
Du coup si j’obtiens l’agrément et une fois tout sécurisé il y a une nouvelle visite de la PMI avant que je puisses acceuillir un enfant ? 
Peux-t-on obtenir un agrément pour un seul enfant ou c’est minimum 2 enfants ? Merci


----------



## Griselda (29 Septembre 2022)

Si tu vas sur le site web de ton Conseil Départemental en tapant "mode de garde" tu devrais trouver pas mal d'informations, y compris ce qui est attendu pour la sécurité des accueillis.

Chez moi c'est par là:


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

dont ça:


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

Pour ce qui est de la piscine hors sol soit tu devras la retirer soit la faire clôturer dans les normes (et donc d'abord demander à ton proprio s'il est OK pour ces travaux qui resteront à ta charge).
Attention aussi de t'assurer que rien n'interdit cette activité pro à ton domicile tant au niveau de ton proprio' que d'un syndic de co pro s'il y a.

Oui être AM à son domicile nous oblige à penser "travail" avant de penser que c'est notre domicile, nous perdons beaucoup de liberté, c'est la raison pour laquelle nombreuses sont les AM a arrêter car elles veulent retrouver leur cocon sans ces contraintes.

Si la taille ou l'agencement de ton domicile est trop compliquée peut être que la solution de demander un Agrément pour travailler en MAM serait bonne? Cela implique qu'une partie de tes salaires budgéterait les frais de participation à la MAM mais c'est peut être à méditer?

Et Liline a raison à plus d'un titre...


----------



## liline17 (29 Septembre 2022)

ah, oui, très bonne idée d'aller en MAM, ça devrai résoudre une bonne partie de vos problèmes.
Il vaut mieux avoir des frais avec la MAM, mais la possibilité d'accueillir plus d'enfants,  ce sera bien pour votre retraite, et si un jour vous voulez travailler chez vous, vous aurez des revenus plus confortables à présenter pour louer un logement plus grand et mieux adaptés


----------



## Rachel34 (29 Septembre 2022)

Merci griselda j’ai déjà regardé pour les MAM il y en a pas à moins de 50km de chez moi, et je ne comprend pas trop le principe car apparement c’est un projet avec plusieurs AM, il faut un local ect je ne sais pas si je peux demander à intégrer une MAM déjà en activité par exemple ni le salaire horaire qui en découle si c’est différent de celles qui travaille de chez elle ?


----------



## Griselda (29 Septembre 2022)

On ne peut obtenir un Agrément pour un nombre de place superieur à celui que nous avons demandé.

Si tu demande 1, ce sera 1.
Mais il faudra te poser les bonnes questions: pourquoi 1?
Est ce que ce sera suffisant pour vivre de cette activité pro car attention ton salaire par enfant accueilli est plafonné si les PE veulent avoir les aides pour payer ton salaire. S'ils ne peuvent pas avoir les aides: quel intérêt pour eux d'employer une personne agréée? Quel interêt pour toi de t'astreindre à être agréée?


----------



## Griselda (29 Septembre 2022)

Je ne suis pas experte en MAM, loin de là.
Tu peux tenter de rentrer en contact avec une MAM pour leur poser toutes tes questions?


----------



## Rachel34 (29 Septembre 2022)

D’accord pour l’agrément je pense que juste un bébé vu la configuration de ma maison et le fait que j’ai pas de chambre pour lui c’est le maximum à mon avis, ou alors un péri-scolaire pour compléter un peu. 
Je vais me renseigner pour la MAM car si on me refuse l’agrément pour excercer chez moi j’aurais pas d’autres choix pour la MAM ou continuer mon métier d’auxiliaire parentale…


----------



## Rachel34 (29 Septembre 2022)

Oui j’ai vu que les assistantes maternelles par chez moi prennent 4€ de l’heure voir 4,50€ mais le plafond pour l’aide c’est moins non ?


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Septembre 2022)

Pas besoin d'un accord du propriétaire pour installer une barrière de piscine amovible. Quand on déménage on l'enlève et on rend le logement comme il l'était à son arrivée.


----------



## Rachel34 (29 Septembre 2022)

J’ai trouvé la réponse sur le site de mon département… pourtant plusieurs assistantes mat du coin on un chien et des chats chez elle en liberté avec les enfants  

4- Les points divers :
 Les animaux
L’acquisition d’animaux doit faire l’objet d’une déclaration à la DPMI.
La détention d’un chien de catégorie I ou II, telles que définies dans l’article 211-12 du code rural, est incompatible avec l’agrément et expose au retrait d’agrément.
Il est recommandé que tous les animaux y compris le matériel propre à ceux-ci (écuelles, aliments, cages, paniers et litières ....) soient maintenus hors de portée des enfants pendant les temps d’accueil.
Les nouveaux animaux de compagnie (NAC) tels que serpents, araignées, furets..., doivent être placés dans une pièce non accessible à l’enfant.
Le suivi vétérinaire des animaux domestiques doit être vérifiable dans leur carnet de santé.


----------



## Rachel34 (29 Septembre 2022)

Pour la clôture on dirait que j’ai pas le droit à celle amovible : 

Les Piscines, spas, jacuzzis
Les piscines, spas et jacuzzis d’une hauteur inférieure à 1m20 doivent être totalement entourés par une barrière de protection d’une hauteur minimum de 1m10 au-dessus du dernier point d’appui, munie d’un portillon rigide avec verrou de sécurité double action et bras de retour automatique.


----------



## booboo (29 Septembre 2022)

Oui pour les piscines, la sécurité est très stricte ; en général, il faut un portillon qui se referme tout seul, donc pas vraiment compatible avec une clôture démontable.
Mon mari avait fait la notre sans béton, avec des plots en métal qui s'enfoncent dans le sol (une clôture en bois).
Pour le portillon, nous en avions acheté un basique en métal, sur lequel nous avons rajouté un système de fermeture automatique ( gros ressort), et une poignée serrure, ajoutée en haut du portillon, donc hors de portée des enfants. J'ai la chance d'avoir un mari bricoleur, donc ça aide.

Travaillez chez nous ne se fait pas sans contrainte, tout doit être pensé en rapport avec notre activité professionnelle, et parfois c'est assez lourd.

Pour mon lapin, il a sa cage dans  le salon, la puéricultrice ne m'a pas dit de la mettre ailleurs.
Les enfants adorent notre petit lapin, l'observent beaucoup ; je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec les parents qui le voient dès le premier rendez vous.


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Septembre 2022)

Si je t'assure. Elles sont spécial piscine donc hauteur réglementaire et tout le toutim.


----------



## liline17 (29 Septembre 2022)

as tu tenté un RDV avec une assistante sociale, pour qu'elle t'aide à trouver un logement plus grand?
Pour ton logement actuel, il n'est pas impossible que tu obtiennes un agrément pour 2, tu pourrai mettre un lit en mezzanine avec bureau et penderie en dessous, afin d'avoir assez de place pour mettre 2 lits pliants dans la chambre de ton fils.
A ta place, je ne dirai pas que je ne veux accueillir qu'un seul enfant, ça ne te donnerai pas assez de revenu pour que ton projet soit viable, c'est l'évaluatrice qui décidera


----------



## liline17 (29 Septembre 2022)

pour travailler en MAM, il te faut un agrément pour une MAM, et il n'est valable que pour cette MAM.
Les frais, loyer, facture et achat de matériel sont partagé entre les AM, chacune à ses propres contrats et donc, ses salaires lui appartiennent.
Le problème, c'est que sans hiérarchie, il y a très souvent des mésententes et des MAM qui ferment.


----------



## Rachel34 (29 Septembre 2022)

D’accord catie je demanderais pendant la visite pour les barrières amovible, de toute façon en étant locataire je pourrais pas faire de travaux. 

D’accord pour le lapin booboo moi je suis famille d’acceuil pour lui j’ai aussi des consignes à respecter pas d’enfermement et pas de cage mais un grand enclos que je met dans le couloir et il va et vient comme bon lui semble. 

Liline j’aimerais bien mais je vais pas pouvoir je gagne pas assez pour plus grand et j’ai quand même 90m2 ( la chambre de mes jumelles fait 15m2 ), pas bête l’histoire du lit mezzanine la chambre de mon fils fait 13m2 j’ai la place mais pas de chambre juste pour l’enfant en garde. 
Effectivement je vais dire 2 enfants, je verrais ce qu’on m’accorde..


----------



## booboo (29 Septembre 2022)

Pour les chambres, avec un bon agencement et l'accord de vos enfants, vous pouvez tout à fait mettre les lits des enfants accueillis.
Je suis agréée pour 4 enfants, et j'ai toujours utilisé les chambres de mes enfants et ma chambre pour faire dormir les enfants en accueil. Et elles ne sont pas aussi grandes que les votre, à peine un peu plus de 10 m2.
Cela demande une organisation ( pendant les vacances scolaires par exemple ) et le plein accord de vos enfants.

Vous l'aurez compris, il y a beaucoup de points à réfléchir, pour vous projeter et savoir si accueillir des enfants à votre domicile sera possible pour vous et votre famille.


----------



## B29 (29 Septembre 2022)

Concernant vos enfants.  Ils devront partager leur chambre. Sont-ils d'accord ?  Vos jumelles ont 13 ans, elles sont adolescentes, c'est un âge où la chambre est "une sorte de sanctuaire " et personne ne peut y entrer. 
Votre logement est-il assez grand pour accueillir 2 enfants en plus ? 
Pour les vacances vous serez 5 ou 6 ? Auront-ils de l'espace suffisant pour cohabiter tous ensembles ?
Il faut bien réfléchir car beaucoup de contraintes.


----------



## liline17 (29 Septembre 2022)

je pensais que tu avais un plus petit logement, si tes jumelles sont d'accord (peut être en échange d'argent de poche pour accepter la contrainte) tu peux aussi mettre un lit dans leur chambre.
Quand j'étais maman solo, avec 2 garçons, 3 chambre et 80m², j'avais un agrément de 4 places, ça demande une bonne organisation, mais dans ton cas, tu peux peut être espéré 3 places, tu peux tenter le coup.
Rien ne t'oblige à acheter avant leur passage les barrières de sécurité, ce qui peut arriver, c'est qu'on t'accorde un agrément, mais qu'on ne te le donne qu'une fois que tu aura prouvé que tu as fais les changements demandés


----------



## Rachel34 (29 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour vos interrogations, ça m’aide à me positionner, je pense mettre un lit à barreau pliant dans celle de mon fils pour les gardes la journée, mes enfants étant la que la moitié des vacances scolaires, l’ideal serait un contrat enseignant 😂😂


----------



## Rachel34 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bien sur je ne ferais rien sans l’accord de mes enfants, tout est à négocier j’étais parti pour 1 enfant ou 2 maximum car le logement je le trouve pas adapté pour + et j’ai des escaliers à descendre alors 4 touts petits ça sera beaucoup trop, même pour mon organisation et pendant les vacances faut réfléchir à tout effectivement 2 maximums c’est bien je ne veux pas me sentir sur tous les fronts et les laisser seuls en haut quand j’en attache un dans la voiture par exemple, j’ai eu des jumelles mais je me voit pas encore avec des quadruplés hihi et je vous tire mon chapeau à vous toutes avec 4 touts petits c’est une réelle organisation et pour débuter chez moi je ne me sens pas encore prête pour 4 😱


----------



## liline17 (29 Septembre 2022)

c'est bien normal, même si tu as une longue experience auprès des familles, ce métier est un peu différent, et ne s'apprend pas en 1 jour.
Il est nettement plus facile de gérer plusieurs enfants quand le logement est adapté, je te souhaite de réussir dans ton projet.
Il te sera plus facile de trouver des contrat sans le mercredi, plutôt que sans les vacances scolaires.
Si tu prends des contrats en AI, négocie pour choisir les semaines d'absence supplémentaire, afin qu'elles soient communes à tes 2 employeurs et que ça tombe pendant les vacances où tes enfants sont chez toi


----------



## Rachel34 (29 Septembre 2022)

Je te remercie liline pour tes précieux conseils cela m’aide beaucoup, c’est un projet tout récent qui murit doucement dans ma tête au vu de la pénurie de famille dans mon secteur étant donné que nous les auxiliaires parentales on coûte bien + cher… alors oui j’en ai gardé beaucoup des enfants, des fratries parfois 6 en même temps mais dans un endroit adapté, et c’est pas mes meilleurs souvenirs surtout quand un se met à pleurer et entraine les autres ! Concerto assuré ! 
Je vais attendre le rendez-vous PMI et voir ce qu’elle en pense et si elle m’en demande trop et que c’est impossible ( je pense à mon
Lapin que j’ai pas le droit d’enfermer)  je continuerais mon métier d’auxiliaire parentale tant bien que mal.


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Septembre 2022)

La piscine il va falloir se faire une raison et l'enlever. Car étant locataire, vous n'allez pas poser une clôture scellée qui va coûter un billet à installer et qu'il faudra enlever le jour où vous déménagerez.
Ou alors, vous ne dites pas que ce jardin va avec votre appart. Vous dites que vous n'avez pas d'espace extérieur, à condition que le jardin ne soit pas accessible depuis votre appart. Et bien sûr vous n'y emmenez JAMAIS les enfants accueillis.


----------



## Rachel34 (29 Septembre 2022)

Mince dommage je vais tenter d’en discuter avec elle au moins savoir pour la barrière amovible, de toute façon nous n’allons jamais au jardin je peux condamné l’accès il faut qu’elle voit sur place je pense car je veux pas priver mes enfants de piscine en pleine canicule car si je l’enlève je pourrais même pas l’utiliser l’été si j’ai un accueil


----------



## kikine (30 Septembre 2022)

ben moi ce qui me met le plus de doute c'est le lapin...
en totale liberté? je doute que la puer accepte cela.. outre la question de sécurité cela pose également problème pour des questions d'hygiène.. un bébé a 4 pattes... bref
ça plus la piscine...


----------



## Orlhad (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Pour le lapin, c'est un peu la loterie. Le mien est aussi en liberté et il a accès à l'espace de jeux des plus grands. Il est très sociable et adore la compagnie des enfants, la cohabitation a toujours été idéale. Pour certaines puéricultrices, cela ne pose pas de problème; voire constitue un élément positif. Pour d'autres, tout contact doit être absolument proscrit et le lapin tenu strictement à l'écart pour des raisons d'hygiène (!!?). Cherchez la cohérence la dedans. Et comme toujours, c'est faire bien peu de cas de notre propre jugement et de notre capacité à juger des risques potentiels...


----------



## Griselda (30 Septembre 2022)

Comme Kikine un lapin en liberté, ses petites crottes qu'un petit pourrait manger, les petits doigts des accueillis que le lapin pourrait vouloir goûter...  

De même pour la piscine.
Mise en situation: il fait très chaud, tes enfants veulent aller se baigner dans votre petite piscine, oui mais Roger et Cunégonde (tes accueillis) sont à la sieste que choisis tu?
- les laisser y aller seuls parce qu'ils savent nager, prenant le risque néanmoins d'un incident pendant que tu surveilles la sieste
- les laisser y aller avec toi à côté pour que tu puisses les surveiller eux, mais alors tu ne surveille plus la sieste des accueillis
- tu expliques à tes enfants que là, bien qu'à la maison, tu n'es pas disponible, tu travailles, ils attendront donc que Roger et Cunégonde soient partis et là ils râlent parce que c'est pas juste de ne pas pouvoir se baigner tout de suite alors qu'il fait très chaud. Ils ralent d'autant plus que Cunégonde s'en va à 17h mais Roger sera encore là jusqu'à 19h.

J'avais une piscine comme la tienne avec clôture, portillon et tout ce qui s'en suit. Je l'ai retiré car je passais plus de temps à tenter de la nettoyer que de m'y baigner ainsi que mes enfants qui n'en n'étaient que plus frustrés. A 15 - 20 mn de chez moi il y a une piscine chauffée, propre..., quand nous voulions nous baigner nous y allions après ma journée de travail... comme une Maman qui travaille.

Il faut vraiment réaliser qu'en exerçant notre metier à notre domicile, durant le temps d'accueil, la priorité des priorités c'est la sécurité de tous les enfants et notament celle des accueillis. Et accepter l'idée que Maman est à la maison mais pas disponible, que notre domicile devient en priorité un lieu de travail dans lequel on ne fait ce qu'on veut.


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Septembre 2022)

En fonction de l'âge des enfants de la postante cela ne se pose pas forcément (ils peuvent être ados par exemple). Et au pire accès à la piscine permis en dehors des heures d'accueil. A tout "problème" il y a une solution.


----------



## liline17 (30 Septembre 2022)

pour la surveillance de la sieste, des caméras sur les lits des petits peuvent être utiles.
Ensuite, c'est quand même du boulot à gérer, on pourrait dire aux enfants déjà un peu grands, que c'est à eux d'en faire l'entretien, on verra bien si ils y tiennent vraiment, il peuvent apprendre à assumer leurs loisirs.
Je continue de penser qu'un lapin en liberté est un frein à l'accueil d'enfants en bas age, autant, on peu apprendre à nos propres enfants à faire attention, et à accepter qu'ils de fasse un peu mordre, autant ce risque n'est pas possible pour nos accueillis, surtout que quand ils ont compris comment faire attention, ils partent à l'école


----------



## kikine (30 Septembre 2022)

Rachel34 a dit: 


> D’accord pour le lapin booboo moi je suis famille d’acceuil pour lui j’ai aussi des consignes à respecter pas d’enfermement et pas de cage mais un grand enclos que je met dans le couloir et il va et vient comme bon lui semble.


honnêtement je ne suis pas sûre que la pmi voit du bon œil que tu sois famille d'accueil pour animaux et AM, car je suppose que tu seras amenée a accueillir d'autres animaux de façon temporaire, (je ne sais pas si tu comptes accueillir autre chose que des lapins) chats? si c'est le cas parfois (surtout au début) ils représentent un sacré risque pour les tous petits...

je ne veux pas te décourager mais là à moins de tomber sur une puer hypeeeeeeeeer compréhensive... on va te demander de choisir
pour le lapin il faudra obligatoirement le "parquer" déjà pour éviter qu'un petit a 4 pattes ne puissent pas bouffer une crotte ni croquer un doigt, de plus il est bien noté dans le référentiel
"Il est recommandé que tous les animaux y compris le matériel propre à ceux-ci (écuelles, aliments, cages, paniers et litières ....) soient maintenus *hors* de portée des enfants pendant les temps d’accueil."
ce qui impossible avec un animal en liberté


----------



## LadyA. (30 Septembre 2022)

Un lapin,  c'est propre, ça fait ses besoins ds sa cage, même si en liberté. J'en ai eu 2 et jamais de crottes ailleurs qu'en cage.


----------



## Rachel34 (30 Septembre 2022)

Merci les filles pour vos raisonnements, mon petit lapin est propre et ne fait ses crottes que dans sa litière, je n’ai pas le droit de l’enfermer c’est comme un chat le lapin aime la liberté il réclame même à aller dehors ect… je trouve pas que ce soit plus sale qu’un chien qui sent fort par exemple et qui lèche un bébé après s’être lécher les fesses 😂 🤮 le lapin n’a aucune odeur le mien sent toujours bon il ne lèche pas ne mord pas ne fais pas caca partout 😅 c’est au bon vouloir de la puer je pense vraiment soit ça passe soit sa casse, il est en attente d’adoption de toute façon donc si agrément refusé je re tenterais quand il sera parti mais je l’abandonnerais jamais pour avoir mon agrément ni ne l’isolerait le pauvre il fait partit de la famille. 

Pour la piscine je priverais pas mes enfants mais ils sont grands et j’ai une vue plongeante de mes fenêtres directement sur la piscine,  et si les bébés dorment et que j’ai besoin d’aller en bas nettoyer ma piscine pendant 5minutes j’ai des caméras avec le son et la vidéo que j’utilisais déjà pour les miens par exemple. 

Je pense condamner l’acces au jardin pour les enfants acceuilli car il est pas aménagé pour des petits il y a pleins de rosiers, des arbustes avec des baies et j’ai pas le droit de les retirer.
Ça vous ai déjà arriver de signaler a la puer que cous ne laisserez aucun accès aux enfants acceuilli au jardin ou à certaines pièces de la maison ?


----------



## Rachel34 (30 Septembre 2022)

Kikine 
Non je n’accueille plus d’autres animaux après ce lapin, avant j’accueillais des chiens mais niveau hygiène j’avais du mal avec les odeurs je faisais que passer l’injecteur extracteur vapeur sur mes canapés 😂😂😂 
Il faut réfléchir à tout oui pour bloquer l’accès à la litière aux petits car c’est dans son enclos sans bloquer le lapin 😅


----------



## liline17 (30 Septembre 2022)

oui, on en a le droit, heureusement


----------



## MeliMelo (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Rachel. Vous avez l'air de dire que vous vivez au 1er étage, et que le jardin est au RDC. Vous pouvez aussi dire que le jardin ne fait pas partie du lieu d'accueil, et que les enfants n'iront jamais. Il faut par contre que ce jardin soit inaccessible.


----------



## Rachel34 (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Melimelo,
Effectivement je compte pas y amener les enfants mais il n’est pas inaccessible je réfléchis à une solution pour qu’il le devienne, voilà une photo prise du haut de mes escaliers. La piscine est au fond en vert foncé, les entrées et sorties se font en bas des escaliers à droite.


----------



## NounouNat2 (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Rachel,
Il y a quelques années, j'avais un lapin nain. La puer de l'époque m'avait bien mentionnée que celui-ci ne devait pas être en totale liberté avec les accueillis.
Il était l'hiver, dans la buanderie, l'été il avait un grand enclos dans le jardin.
Les enfants pouvaient l'observer et lorsqu'ils étaient assez grands, lui donner à manger sous ma surveillance.
Il était l'attraction principale, moi je n'existait plus !
Maintenant, J'ai un petit chien, qui a son panier, croquettes et eau, dans la buandérie, les jours de mauvais temps et un côté du jardin non accessible aux enfants avec sa niche et ses jouets.


----------



## liline17 (30 Septembre 2022)

on dirait qu'il y a une barrière de sécurité en haut de l'escalier, si les enfants ne peuvent pas l'ouvrir, ce sera suffisant, il suffit d'un verrou, avec une clé en hauteur


----------



## Rachel34 (30 Septembre 2022)

Oui un portillon en haut de l’escalier mais seulement 1metre de hauteur :/ je peux voir pour le doubler d’un filet de protection pour qu’il soit plus haut et trouver une solution de verrou également.


----------



## Rachel34 (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour NounouNat2, le lapin pas en liberté zut.. et le chien c’est autorisé ? Si oui c’est ça que je comprend pas 😔 l’injustice 🤣


----------



## liline17 (30 Septembre 2022)

1m c'est la bonne hauteur, mais il doit être verrouillable


----------



## Rachel34 (30 Septembre 2022)

D’accord je vais essayer de trouver un système


----------



## MeliMelo (30 Septembre 2022)

Rachel, à voir avec la PMI si 1m ça suffit, mais au pire vous pouvez allonger votre portillon avec des lames de bois ou du plexi pour qu'il atteigne 1m20 et mettre un 2e verrou tout en haut de l'autre côté. Pour moi c'est passé comme ça, portillon de 1m20 avec un 2e verrou à 1m20, je n'avais pas de piscine mais c'était un portillon qui, s'il était ouvert, donnait quasi direct sur la route. Ne faites pas forcément les travaux mais gardez en tête les sécurisations que vous pourriez proposer lors de l'entretien.


----------



## NounouNat2 (30 Septembre 2022)

*Rachel, ici, les chiens ne doivent pas être en présence des enfants, idem pour les chats. Il nous est demandé d'avoir une pièce pour eux, et un enclos ou partie du jardin.*


----------



## MeliMelo (30 Septembre 2022)

Rachel, j'ai oublié de vous demander. Quand vous entrez et sortez de la maison, c'est via votre jardin ou une autre entrée/sortie ? Car si c'est via votre jardin, je crains que ça tilte. S'il y a une autre entrée c'est nickel. Concernant les animaux en liberté, beaucoup de puer font de l'excès de zèle mais le référentiel national mentionne seulement qu'il ne faut pas laisser les animaux seuls en présence des enfants. Donc les animaux, normalement peuvent gambader en liberté si vous êtes présente. Il faut juste penser à quand vous irez aux toilettes ou autre pour la mise en sécurité. Et si vous avez 4 places, il faut aussi penser à comment vous pourrez surveiller les 4 en même temps ainsi que votre petit lapin.


----------



## Rachel34 (30 Septembre 2022)

Merci je n’avais pas penser au plexi je demanderais si besoin de rehausser et pour le verrou de l’autre côté à l’extérieur ? 

Oui quand on sort de la maison on doit obligatoirement descendre les marches que l’on voit sur la photo et tourner à droite en bas des escaliers pour partir 

Bon pour le lapin on verra bien à quelle sauce je vais être manger après j’ai des grilles de son enclos pour l’empêcher de venir au séjour par exemple… y’a toujours des solutions mais parfois ça suffit pas.


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Rachel

Je viens de lire tout sur ce post. 

Je ne connais rien au lapin nain et je ne pensais pas que ce soit aussi propre avec une litière.

Par contre ce qui m’interpelle, ce sont vos *escaliers* *à* *l’extérieur*

Ma dernière puéricultrice m’a imposé et impose à toutes celles près de chez moi, *AUCUN* ESCALIER pour un bébé uniquement pour un enfant qui marche. 

Ça fait depuis 2006 que j'exerce, et aucune puéricultrice m’avait imposé ça. En y réfléchissant certes, je trouve qu’elle a malgré tout raison. 

Donc j’ai donc mis 2 lits au RDC car à l'époque j’avais 1 bébé et 1 qui commençait à marcher. Pour info,  j’ai un agrément pour 4  

Je vous conseillerais comme les collègues, avant que la PMI voit votre lieu de vie, et si cela est possible ou PAS pour l’escalier, le lapin, et la piscine.

Bien sûr à tout problème une solution MAIS en étant soi-même honnête, est-ce gérable ?

Le but est qu’il n’y ait *AUCUN* ACCIDENT ça va très vite. Le + « négatif » les escaliers  très raides avec toutes ces marches.

*Question* qui sera posée par la PMI :

vous avez 2 bébés, comment faites vous ? Et il pleut ?
OK un bébé reste dans la poussette ...

Elle va vous poser plusieurs simulations à gérer 2 enfants au niveau des escaliers : 

2 bébés 
ou 
1 bébé et 1 qui marche ... 

Le but est que vous ne soyez PAS débordée, pour éviter l’accident.

Je vous souhaite que le meilleur et SI ça ne se fait pas, un autre job vous attend qui vous conviendra PEUT-ÊTRE mieux. À y réfléchir. 😊


----------



## MeliMelo (1 Octobre 2022)

Ha oui zut, je n'avais pas pensé que l'entrée de votre maison se faisait côté jardin. Car effectivement là, un petit marcheur pourrait courir vers la piscine au retour d'une balade par exemple... et la puer vous le fera remarquer. Même si ce sont des lieux de passages, ils doivent être sécurisés. Mais sait-on jamais avec une bonne organisation, vous n'en voulez que 2 il me semble avec un porte-bébé et un petit marcheur qui vous donne la main ça peut le faire. Ca va vraiment dépendre de votre puer.


----------



## Rachel34 (1 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Chantou 

Merci pour vos remarques pertinentes, en effet le lieu d’acceuil se situe dans mon appartement au 1er étage, mais pour aller promener nous devrons emprunter l’escalier pour descendre et il y a encore un portillon en bas à droite de l’escalier,  Il y a aussi une barrière en haut des escaliers qu’il faudrait que je fasse verrouiller je pense,

Pour débuter j’aimerais juste un bébé qui ne marche pas et un peri scolaire déjà + autonome, pour moi c’est plus gérable que 2 qui ne marchent pas vu la configuration de l’appartement. 

Melimelo il y a aussi un portillon en bois en bas à droite de l’escalier qui se ferme avec un cadenas 🔐 mais si je veux vraiment condamner l’accès au jardin il me faudrait continuer la clôture jusqu’à la facade de la maison…


----------



## Chami (1 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Rachel 34
Je suis actuellement entrain de passer l agrément,moi aussi j' ai un escalier on as du sécurisé les côtés aussi on as mis du grillage de poule , je vais avoir un agrément pour deux enfants et mon mari 1 place


----------



## Rachel34 (1 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Chami, d’accord pour entres les barreaux alors j’avais penser à un filet mais ça serait mieux du grillage de poules oui effectivement, faut vraiment penser à tout 😅


----------



## Chami (1 Octobre 2022)

Oui c est facile à mettre de toute façon quand ils passent à la maison nous aident à trouvé des idées


----------



## Rachel34 (1 Octobre 2022)

D’accord je vais en avoir bien besoin de leurs conseils en + en étant maman solo dur dur les travaux je suis pas trop calé, j’ai peur qu’elle juge ma demande d’agrément deplacé vu tout ce que j’ai à faire, je pars un peu défaitiste et pourtant c’est la seule solution pour réussir à continuer dans la garde d’enfants avec des contrats de longues durées surtout…


----------



## MeliMelo (2 Octobre 2022)

Rachel, ne vous en faites pas, ne voyez pas le personnel de la PMI comme des personnes allant vous "juger" forcément, mais plutôt comme des collègues de travail. N'hésitez pas à leur demander conseil, elles sont là pour ça, il faut rester naturelle. Si elles voient que vous avez identifié le danger et que vous cherchez déjà des solutions voire que vous en avez quelques unes sous le coude et qu'en plus vous leur demander conseil, ça ne pourra qu'aller en votre faveur. Ce qu'elles cherchent à évaluer avant tout c'est vous, est-ce-que vous allez tenir la route en tant qu'assistante maternelle, est-ce-que vous allez savoir bien réagir face à certaines situations, comment vous allez vous organiser, etc. La sécurité j'ai envie de dire que c'est presque secondaire, le logement devra être obligatoirement sécurisé mais ça tout le monde arrive à sécuriser son logement un jour ou l'autre, ce n'est pas ça le principal pour la plupart d'entre elles (car elles savent que tout le monde peut y arriver). Vous aurez beau avoir un logement nickel, ultra secure, si elles ne vous sentent pas en tant qu'ass mat, et bien rien n'y fera... Donc si ça peut vous aider à prendre du recul ^^ Bon courage dans vos démarches.


----------



## Rachel34 (2 Octobre 2022)

Merci beaucoup Melimelo pour votre message qui me rassure c’est vrai que je me suis toujours dit que ma demande passerais jamais à cause de la sécurité alors pour rester dans la garde d’enfants qui me plaît j’ai choisi le métier d’auxiliaire parentale chez les parents mais j’ai d’autres attentes et envie d’évoluer notamment pouvoir faire des activités au RAM avec les enfants, car chez les parents c’est totalement différent. 
Oui j’ai déjà plusieurs solutions pour sécuriser le Logement il me manque juste leur avis pour être sure que ça passe


----------



## liline17 (2 Octobre 2022)

Je pense qu'à un moment donné, ce sera rentable pour vous de déménager pour un meilleur logement, quand vous aurez acquis de l'expérience, vous pourrez accueillir jusqu'à 4 enfants, ce qui est le double de ce que vous souhaitez actuellement


----------



## Rachel34 (2 Octobre 2022)

Oui Liline c’est certain après pour la rentabilité c’est ce que je leur expliquerais pour débuter je veux y aller doucement, gérer mon organisation même si je gagne peu, j’arrive à boucler mes factures avec mes touts petits contrat d’auxiliaire parentale actuellement puis j’ai mes 3 enfants ils sont grands ils partiront un jour laissant la place aux futurs petits que je garderait, j’aimerais même faire assistante familiale dans quelques années, j’y vais petit à petit 😅


----------



## liline17 (2 Octobre 2022)

Si tu veux progresser dans ce métier, il faudra vraiment que tu déménages, les escaliers sont un gros frein dans ce métier. 
La PMI n'aime pas ça du tout et c'est trop compliqué à gérer avec plusieurs enfants pour avoir envie d'en accueillir beaucoup. 
J'ai commencé dans un 50 m carré et maintenant je suis propriétaire d'une maison de 130m


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

Oui je comprend avec 4 petits les escaliers c’est impossible, déjà que j’arrive à obtenir un agrément pour 2 ça sera déjà ça de gagné pour moi ☺️ Je me vois pas avec 4 dans cet appartement c’est clair, ou alors c’est ça qui me poussera à faire famille d’acceuil plutôt pour un ou 2 enfants pas + … c’est un peu flou pour le moment je ne sais pas ce que l’avenir me réserve 😅


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour je n'ai pas lu toutes les réponses mais je crois qu'il va être difficile pour toi d'être agréée. L'escalier et le lapin en liberté avec en plus une piscine ça fait beaucoup de mauvais points. Si tu obtiens un agrément ce sera pour un seul petit .et tu ne peux pas dire que les enfants n'iront pas au jardin puisque l'accès au logement est du côté jardin.
Dépose vite un dossier il te faut la visite de la puer pour savoir si ton projet est réalisable.
Bon courage!


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Octobre 2022)

Encore une chose ton projet ressemble plus à un rêve un peu brouillon . Un agrément pour 0 a 12 mois tu le demandes a une puer et c'est non, et ça montre ton incapacité à faire ce travail  Quel intérêt pour le petit et ses parents??
Ton logement n'est pas compatible avec ce métier. Et encore moins pour faire famille d'accueil on peut te confier un enfant jusqu'à sa majorité il reste 24 h sur 24 a ton domicile il doit avoir une chambre alors que tu n'en as même pas une pour toi 
Un bon conseil fait vite t'a demandé et dis nous l'avis de la puer de ta ville . Honnêtement et sans vouloir te vexer je n'y crois pas un instant.


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour nounoucat, oui je suis consciente qu’il y a beaucoup de choses qui vont bloquer 😏😕 c’est pour ça que je vais tenter un agrément pour un bébé et un peri scolaire et même pas sur que ça passe… 
Oui l’accès logement est côté jardin j’aurais aimer clôturer pour ne pas que les petits puissent y accéder mais je dois demander à mon proprio…


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

Non mais pour famille d’acceuil c’est un projet futur quand mes enfants auront quitté le nid et si je suis toujours dans cet appartement j’aurais deux chambres libres… 😅


----------



## liline17 (3 Octobre 2022)

as tu déposé une demande de logement HLM?
je constante qu'à chaque fois que je te parle de déménager, tu réponds à côté, si tu ne souhaite pas du tout déménager, autant le dire directement, je gagnerai du temps, parce que si tu ne souhaites pas déménager, ton projet n'est pas vraiment viable à terme.
Je peux comprendre que de démarrer dans ton logement te permettrai d'avoir quelques fiches de salaire pour pouvoir obtenir un autre logement, autant si tu y restes, c'est une mauvaise voie de garage.


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

Oui demande hlm depuis déjà + de 10 ans mais rien de rien chez nous tout est saturé de ce côté là, je ne me vois pas déménager dans l’immédiat car je ne peux pas tout simplement, je ne suis plus solvable pour ça depuis que je suis seule au foyer. Donc ce projet ne peut pas être à l’ordre du jour tout de suite.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Octobre 2022)

Je te conseil d aller voir une assistante sociale pour qu elle appuie ton dossier pour un déménagement dans un logement social et en plus de ça elle pourra demander à un organisme ( je sais plus le nom ) qu il se porte cautionnaire et garent pour toi


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Octobre 2022)

@Sandrine2572 
L'organisme c'est VISALE. Mais le dossier n'est pas si simple à faire passer quand même...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Octobre 2022)

Moi quand je suis passer par une assistante sociale elle c est occupée de tout j ai rien eu à faire et ça a été rapide bon c était il y a + de 10 ans les choses on peu être changer depuis . Mais la postante risque rien d essayer et en + si dans un logement social on touche + apl ( si on y a droit ) que dans un logement privée


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

Oui je connais pas du tout mais je suis suivie par quelqu’un si elle a quelque chose pour moi elle me l’aurait dit le problème c’est que je suis pas la seule sur la liste d’attente et non prioritaire car j’ai un toit sur la tête et que mes factures sont réglées. Y’a plus urgent pour eux après je comprend je verrais bien dans quelques années y’a forcément quelque chose qui débloquera ma situation mais en attendant j’aimerais bien exercer car les petits CDD c’est pas terrible à force…


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Octobre 2022)

Rachel

Assistante familiale j’avais de la demande par mon voisin directeur d’un foyer justement.

C’est donc 7/7, 24/24 et 365 jours/an.

Les emmener partout où l’on va, vacances, sa propre famille, ses amis ...est-ce que ce sera accepté chez la famille ou amis ...  si c’est NON ... la famille ou les amis viendront ils chez vous MAIS viendront ils aussi souvent vous voir ...

Il y a au moins 40 ans, la mère de la marraine de mon fils était assistante familiale. Elle gagnait très bien sa vie certes, mais bcp de contraintes.

JE pense que *SI* *nouveau* *logement* *+* *tard* et un agrément pour *4* et en *fonction* de la *région* bien sur, vous pouvez TRÈS bien gagner votre vie en tant qu’AM et penser à avoir une vie familiale et privée que vous n’aurez pas en étant Assistante familiale.

Donc à bien y réfléchir 🤔


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

Chantou Pourtant je connais une maman qui est assistante familiale depuis que la petite a trois mois elle a aujourd’hui 12 ans et elle peut la mettre en relais sans problème les week-ends et pendant les vacances scolaires dans d’autres familles d’acceuil le temps de ses congés si elle ne veut pas prendre l’enfant avec elle en vacances par exemple. 

Je trouve ce métier vraiment très utile et beau de venir aux secours de cette population meurtris par les abandons et j’en passe… 
Et juste un accueil équivaut à presque 3  temps plein d’AM en terme de salaire donc pas besoin d’en avoir 4 la journée par exemple, il faut peser le pour et le contre et pourquoi pas essayer les 2 à différentes étapes de la vie ☺️


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Octobre 2022)

Oui bien sûr métier très beau mais il faut tenir « la route » si je peux m’exprimer ainsi. 

L’essentiel est votre choix, et que ça vous convienne, 

Autrement très bien de pouvoir avoir la possibilité d’une autre assistante familiale.


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Octobre 2022)

Pour ma part je pense que assistant familial ce n'est plus du tout le même métier . Il faut être sur de tout bien assurer et ce n'est même plus le salaire qu'il faut voir mais sa résistance psychologique.


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Octobre 2022)

Si tout va bien tant mieux mais au moment de l’adolescence ça peut être compliqué …. Des assistantes familiales ont baissé les bras …


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

Oui c’est clair c’est plus du tout pareil puis faut pas d’affectif non plus mais quand on les as bébé c’est pas toujours facile de pas s’y attacher… 
Mais c’est un beau métier et puis pas de PE matins et soirs aussi 😅😅 
Bon moi j’en suis pas encore là mais j’ai pleins d’ambitions et je vais y aller progressivement, un pas à la fois 😅


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Octobre 2022)

C’est triste malgré tout mais c’est aussi une chance pour ces enfants.


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Octobre 2022)

« j’ai vu que les assistantes maternelles par chez moi prennent 4€ de l’heure voir 4,50€ mais le plafond pour l’aide c’est moins non ? »

Il ne faut pas dépasser le tarif journalier soit actuellement pour 8h 👉🏼 43,23€ net soit 55,35€ brut 

43,23 / 8h = 5,40€ net/h
43,23 / 9h = 4,80€ net/h


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

Oui c’est clair …


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

D’accord chantou merci si je débute je dois pas m’aligner a leur tarifs mais plus bas non ? 3€ par exemple ?


----------



## kikine (3 Octobre 2022)

Rachel34 a dit: 


> D’accord chantou merci si je débute je dois pas m’aligner a leur tarifs mais plus bas non ? 3€ par exemple ?


non faut arrêter de tirer les tarif vers le bas !!!
en faisant ainsi vous vous tirez une balle dans le pied et tirez les collègues vers le bas
donc même si vous débutez on ne prend pas moins cher que les collègues !!!!


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

Ah d’accord je ne savais pas car dans mon métier d’auxiliaire parentale c’est en fonction de l’expérience à 18 ans je prenais pas le même tarif qu’à 34 🙂


----------



## liline17 (3 Octobre 2022)

exact, vu leur niveau d'aide et le faible salaire demandé, il ne faut pas demander 3€, tu serai en décalage avec tes collègues, qui pourraient y voir de la concurrence déloyale.
Tu peux argumenter sur le fait que tu aura peu d'accueillis et donc un temps de qualité pour eux, que tu as une longue expérience auprès des enfants, même si tu débutes comme AM


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Octobre 2022)

*NON*, vous faites en fonction de ce que VOUS souhaitez avoir.

En 2006, j’avais posé la question à 2 AM à 5 kms de chez moi dont l’une était l’ancienne AM d’une amie.

Elle prenait 4 fois 1/2 le salaire horaire du SMIC. On a le droit de prendre 5 fois.

J’ai donc pris 5 fois, en + je n’avais qu’un enfant à plein temps et une enfant périscolaire 2 après-midi par semaine repas compris et le mercredi. Donc j’ai fait en fonction de ce que je voulais au niveau salaire.

Des collègues cachaient leurs tarifs !!! Complètement idiot car j’ai appris qu’elles ne prenaient que 4 x le SMIC horaire 👎🏼

*Conclusion* : j’ai TOUJOURS fait 5 x le SMIC horaire Et j’ai toujours eu mes places prises..

C’est en fonction de ce que vous proposerez, du feeling etc

⚠️ Le tarif tiré vers le bas :

des parents ne veulent pas car ils se disent que va manger mon enfant etc pour x€ en indemnité de nourriture ?

Donc pratiquez VOTRE tarif 😉


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

D’accord merci beaucoup liline et chantou, j’avoue être novice et je suis pleine de questionnements  
Je prend des notes grâce à vos conseils effectivement peu d’acceuilli donc temps de qualité. 
Justement natou c’est les contrats que j’aimerais obtenir pour débuter : un enfant à temps plein et un péri scolaire pour pouvoir trouver mon organisation et gérer convenablement. Mais je sais pas très bien à quel salaire m’attendre avec ces contrats car il y a des frais d’entretien à ajouter de nourriture ect il faudrait que je calcule si je m’aligne sur mes futurs collègues de 4€/heures


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Octobre 2022)

Rachel

Vous êtes dans une ville ou village où il y a de la demande ?

Au niveau *entretien* et *nourriture* :
Actuellement il y a en + les prix qui *augmentent* énormément (courses et EDF ou GAZ)

Il me semble avoir lu qu’actuellement le minimum était presque de 4€ pour IE et IN

Maintenant c’est beaucoup 4€ voir 5€ et par chez moi 6€ déjà depuis l’année dernière pour moi et depuis 4/5 ans pour des collègues.

Donc ce sera à *vous* de voir


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

Je suis dans le sud et dans mon village il y a 11 assistantes maternelles, une micro crèche privée et beaucoup de demandes

La j’ai eu au téléphone une collègue à 30km de chez moi et en périphérie de montpellier elle prend 5.50€/h 3€ de frais d’entretien sans le repas…

Mais près de chez moi à 30km de montpellier on est + sur du 4€ voir 4€50/h et j’ai pas demandé pour les IE …


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Octobre 2022)

@Rachel34 
3 euros d'entretien pour une journée de quelle durée..... ? Car à moins d'être sur une journée de 8h, elle est sûrement en dessous du minimum légal....


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Octobre 2022)

11 AM + micro crèche OK

👉🏼 combien d’habitants ?

En 2006 il y avait 2500 habitants environ et 10 AM où j’habite 

Maintenant 3000 habitants et 5 AM 

3€ c’est en-dessous du minimum légal
Je pense AU MOINS 4,50€ en entretien et idem nourriture


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Octobre 2022)

A savoir SI repas fourni par les parents ce sont des avantages en nature à déclarer aux impôts 

Donc réfléchir SI repas ou PAS fourni par l’AM


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

On est 2700 habitants, punaise chantou y’a + d’habitants et moins de AM maintenant :/ 

Elle fait 8h/18h je crois c’est combien le minimum légal ? 

Le plus avantageux pour l’am c’est de préparer le repas ou que les parents fournissent ? Moi j’adorerais préparer les purées de bébé 👶 🥰


----------



## NounouNat2 (3 Octobre 2022)

Lilinne, concurrence déloyale ou pas, dans ma ville, nous avons une collègue, qui est à 3,20 net de l'heure, alors que nous sommes toutes entre 3,50 et 4 €.
Cette collègue rafle tous les contrats, beaucoup de collègues "grincent des dents", mais c'est ainsi et ce ne sont pas les pe qui ont les plus petits revenus qui se precipitent chez elle, bien au contraire. Cette collègue est toujours complète et croule sous les demandes, c'est d'autant plus vrai depuis l inflation


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Octobre 2022)

@Rachel34 
Pour 10 heures, le minimum est de 3.94 euros d'indemnité d'entretien.
Pour ma part j'ai toujours fourni les repas. Mais pour tout futur contrat, c'est fini.... Nous n'avons plus le droit de cuisiner, ni même d'être en cuisine quand les enfants sont là, donc ça veut dire qu'il faut préparer leurs repas EN DEHORS DE NOS HEURES DE TRAVAIL.... donc gratuitement... Avec le gaz, l'électricité qui augmentent : plus de cuisson, plus de vaisselle... C'est terminé pour moi.


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Octobre 2022)

@NounouNat2 
De toute façon, cette collègue, une fois qu'elle est au complet, elle ne peut pas en prendre 50... Donc les gens doivent bien allez voir les autres ass mat ensuite.


----------



## NounouNat2 (3 Octobre 2022)

Oui, Nanou bien-sûr, les parents ne vont pas attendre qu'elle ait de la place, mais elle peut se permettre de faire le tri et de  prendre les contrats avec les meilleurs horaires etc. Certaines plus chères, peinent plus pour trouver des contrats et ont moins de choix. Ici, les AMs les moins chères ont la préférence


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

Nounounat comment ont connaît exactement le tarif que pratique chaque AM de notre ville ?
La plupart des gens vont au moins cher ça m’étonne pas… 

Nanou on a pas le droit de préparer la purée des petits avant l’heure du repas 😱 y’à énormément de restrictions on a le temps pendant la sieste si bébé dort le matin par exemple… ils mettent pas de caméras à la maison de toute façon 😴😅


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Octobre 2022)

@Rachel34
Préparer pendant la sieste de bébé le matin.... S'il n'y a que lui en accueil... Et qu'il dort suffisamment longtemps pour éplucher, couper, cuire, mixer, légumes, protéines....
Et non il n'y a pas de caméra..... Mais une petite visite surprise de la puer qui trouve la cuisine en activité.. et là.....


----------



## liline17 (3 Octobre 2022)

je me doute que les puérs préfèrent qu'on fasse les repas en dehors de notre temps d'accueil, mais je n'ai pas eu l'info que c'était interdit.
Si c'était le cas, et que j'en ai la preuve, j'arrêterai de suite.


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Octobre 2022)

@liline17
Je pense que comme beaucoup de choses, c'est dans les trucs que la PMI demande, fondé ou pas.  Et qu'en tout cas, par chez moi, à chaque visite j'ai le droit à la question : "vous préparez les repas ?  à quel moment ? ....." et rappellent bien que c'est du temps où on ne pourrait pas s'occuper des enfants. Alors après on peut se dire que c'est de l'abus de pouvoir..... Mais c'est d'elles dont dépendent nos agréments... Un mauvais rapport et on part pour des séries d'emmerdes..... Alors à quelques années de la retraite je ne vais pas prendre de risque....


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

Bah je trouve ça abusé quand on fait 8h/18h on a une vie après des enfants à gérer on va pas en + preparer le repas des enfants et le notre + celui de nos enfants en avance quand même je trouve ça hallucinant bon après moi je cuisine peu pour moi seule mais pour les purées au baby cook c’est hyper rapide…


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

Et pour aller au wc aussi faut attendre que les enfants soit pas là 😂 
Du coup j’apprends encore des choses ce soir c’est un peu effrayant les interdits sont poussés à l’extrême, il est logique que je vais pas me mettre à préparer un couscous alors que j’ai un accueil mais une purée au babycook ça prend 10min à lancer


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Octobre 2022)

@Rachel34
Faites bien attention au discours que vous tiendrez à la puer...
Car pour aller au WC aussi il faut mettre tout le monde en sécurité.
Quant aux interdits, il y en a de plus en plus.... Vous avez de jeunes enfants (10 ans), oubliez toutes les navettes à l'école matin, 11h30, 13h30, après midi.... Le matin et le soir, certaines le tolèrent encore mais le midi prévoyez de laisser vos enfants à la cantine... Prévenez aussi vos enfants qu'ils n'auront pas accès à leurs chambres pendant la sieste des petits, car même s'ils sont à école en journée, il y a les VACANCES SCOLAIRES....
Et si vous faites dormir les petits dans le salon, oubliez carrément l'agrément...


----------



## Rachel34 (3 Octobre 2022)

Mes enfants sont déjà grands donc ça va mais je compte prendre un péri scolaire donc navette à pied j’habite juste à côté de l’école y’a pas trop le choix si on a un péri scolaire d’aller le récupérer quand même, elles sont un peu tendues les puer je pense avec le protocole drastique qu’elles doivent faire appliquer c’est fou tant d’interdiction, puis interdiction aussi de recevoir de la visite ça je le sais déjà même entre assistante maternelle ce qui est dommage d’ailleurs car au parc c’est autorisé ou au relais…  mais je pense que je ne sais pas encore tout


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Octobre 2022)

@Rachel34 
A voir si le péri devrait rester à la cantine le midi pour ne pas imposer des sorties à un petit aux heures des repas et début de sieste.
Selon la puer sur qui on tombe, ça peut coincer.


----------



## Rachel34 (4 Octobre 2022)

ok ça sert à rien alors de prendre des contrats péri limite 😝


----------



## liline17 (4 Octobre 2022)

recevoir des collègues n'est pas interdit, si on veut respecter les interdits abusifs des unes et des autres, le métier devient vite impossible, pour les repas, je crois qu'on m'a posé la question, et j'ai dis que c'était en dehors de mon temps d'accueil, n'ayant plus mes enfants à charge, c'est crédible.
En vrai, je ne cuisine pas tous les jours, je congèle des portions


----------



## Nounousand02 (4 Octobre 2022)

Moi j'ai bien 2 peris + mes fille que je récupère à l'école donc 8 aller retour dans la journée avec bébé de 2 mois.  . Ça dépend du secteur et de l'agrément car moi j'ai eu le droit à  1 place 0.12 ans et 2 places 3. 12 ans donc forcément 2 place peris


----------



## Rachel34 (4 Octobre 2022)

Oui avec tous les interdits on se retrouve isolée de tout, j’en connais une qui est parti rn burn out pour ça par rapport à la solitude + 4 petits tous les jours interdiction de se rejoindre entre collègues pour que les enfants jouent ensemble ect ect je sais pas les règles dans l’Hérault mais je trouve ça dommage. 

Ok nounousand donc ça dépend vraiment du secteur, c’est la loterie en gros… 

Y’a personne de l’Hérault ? 😅


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Alors déjà tous les gamins mangent ce que je fais donc aucune différence et aucun souci avec les enfants pour manger ni avec les parents qui certains mettent n’importe quoi et compliqué pour l’AM et l’enfant.

Autant faire soi-même les repas que ce soit pour x personnes ou Y …

Et déclarer 4€ alors pas eu dans ma poche … aucun intérêt.

C’est un choix à faire mais lorsqu’on aime bien cuisiner, autant IMPOSER les repas. Moins de problèmes à tous les niveaux.

Du vécu avec une maman qui m’avait fait sa Cosette alors qu’elle allait au restau tous les week-ends

Enfin bref je déconseille vu mon expérience désastreuse une fois.

Pour se réunir ensemble, j’avais posté à ce sujet, il n’y a PAS à avoir d’interdiction c’est de l’abus de pouvoir de puéricultrices et au contraire c’est bénéfique pour les AM et les enfants. 

Par contre à l’extérieur des domiciles des AM, idiot mais c’est comme ça. Donc dans un parc ou autre.


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Octobre 2022)

@Chantou1
Tu dis "déclarer 4 euros alors que je ne les ai pas dans ma poche" c'est à dire, l'attestation de repas faite par les parents ..... ?
C'est pareil que de dépenser toi-même de l'argent pour acheter les aliments nécessaires au repas des petits, dépenser du gaz, de l'électricité. Et facturer une indemnité de repas qui sera imposable alors que tu n'auras pas profité toi-même de cet argent dépensé puisque ce n'est pas toi qui va manger le repas que tu auras préparé.


----------



## Rachel34 (4 Octobre 2022)

Ok chantou justement j’ai pas trop compris le principe des 4€ si le parents fournis le repas, quel intérêt pour nous c’est déduit de notre salaire ?


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Octobre 2022)

@Rachel34 
ce n'est pas déduit de notre salaire, c'est imposable, de la même façon que l'indemnité de repas qu'on facture si on prépare.
Et ce n'est pas forcément 4 euros. C'est le montant que le PE estime. Ou Un forfait de 4.95 en 2022.


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Alors c’était un exemple puisque les impôts estiment que c’est presque 4€ par jour donc ceux qui font moins dans leur déclaration … ils verront bien 

Moi c’est 6€ par jour IE et IN depuis 1 an déjà. Que je cuisine pour 2 ou 6 la cuisson est la même. Et surtout pas de problème avec des parents qui ont parfois toujours quelque chose qui manque ou autre. 

Et mon frigo … 4 boites pour chacun non merci, 

Et surtout les enfants mangent tout ce que je prépare ce qui n’est pas forcément le cas pour certains repas apportés par leurs parents


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

*4,95€ donc j’étais même très loin*. Et c’est normal.

Donc les 6€ que je demande sont largement justifiés.

Des collègues le font depuis 4/5 ans ! J’ai donc suivi depuis l’année dernière.


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Octobre 2022)

@Chantou1 
6 euros par jour IE+IR, le tout ?
Selon la durée de la journée c'est effectivement peu si c'est le tout....
Là j'ai pris 2 contrats de dépannage : pour 9h 3.94 euros d'IE car minimum légal + 4 euros pour le repas et 2 euros pour le goûter.


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Heu Nanou91 … le tout … « oui BIENSUR » je bosse pour une association « les pauvres parents démunis sans CMG » 🙌😅

Attends c’est marqué quoi sur mon front ?! Pigeonne 😅🍾

6€ en IE + 6€ en IN chez moi ça fait 12 et peut-être 13€ la guerre en Ukraine 🇺🇦 bah quoi on nous rabâche l’inflation à cause de l’Ukraine

En + t’as indiqué 4,95€ par les impôts le forfait alors 13 serait normal


----------



## Rachel34 (4 Octobre 2022)

Ok je vois dans les deux cas c’est imposable de toute façon du coup faut voir si on s’y retrouve à les préparer entre la nourriture qui augmente, l’edf n’en parlons pas, l’eau…puis le temps si on le prend hors de nos horaires aussi..  
Que de calculs 🫣


----------



## Rachel34 (4 Octobre 2022)

Ah oui quand même chantou moi je pourrais pas prendre 6€ d’IN la cantine de l’école est à 4€20 le repas du coup j’aurais pas de peri ??


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Rachel 

Il y a le goûter inclus donc c’est logique les gamins ne mangent pas des cacahuètes… quoi que c’est cher aussi des cacahouètes. 

Bon il y a 2 orthographes pour cacahuètes ou cacahouètes je mets laquelle … je sais  🥜 …


----------



## Rachel34 (4 Octobre 2022)

Oki 😅😅


----------



## Mimipoupina (4 Octobre 2022)

Si jamais l'agrément ne vous est pas accordé et que vous ne trouvez plus de contrat au domicile des parents , vous pouvez aussi envisager de travailler en crèche car maintenant il n'y a plus besoin de diplôme il me semble, il faut juste prouver les années d'expériences en petite enfance ...


----------



## liline17 (5 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Moi c’est 6€ par jour IE et IN depuis 1 an déjà.


Chantou, ça met le doute, je sais que tu prends plus, mais quand je lis ça, je comprends 6€ en tout


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Liline ... d'après Toi .. ai-je une tête à prendre 6€ EN TOUT 😀😅😂🤣

6€ entretien et 6€ nourriture = 12€ par jour et peut-être à augmenter puisque les impôts disent forfait 4,95€ donc je ne suis même plus dans le coup ... et le coût avec toutes les augmentations. Mes collègues y songent car elles ça fait déjà 4/5 ans qu’elles sont à 12€ par jour


----------



## Rachel34 (5 Octobre 2022)

Oui à voir sinon j’avais pensé à l’agrément pour une MAM, y’en a une à 15km de chez moi qui va se monter donc j’ai contacté l’assistante mat qui la gère et 600€ de charges 🫣 je m’attendais pas à ca 🤣🤣


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Et bien éventuellement la MAM SI 4 agrément pour 4


----------



## Griselda (5 Octobre 2022)

Je pense que travailler en MAM pour toi peut être une bonne option car cela règle le problème de la mise en conformité sécurité du domicile-lieu d'accueil, le respect du besoin du lapin en liberté, de la piecine pour les ados, de l'escalier... Mais te permettra aussi peut être d'avoir rapidement un Agrément pour au moins 3 (voir 4 ensuite) au lieu de juste 2 dans un logement pas assez grand sinon?

le coût de fonctionnement me semble cohérent, j'ai toujours entendu parler qu'il fallait compter en moyenne l'équivalent d'un salaire temps complet d'un des accueillis pour les frais de fonctionnement. C'est pourquoi il faut avoir au moins 3, voir 4 contrats à temps plein en MAM sinon autant aller travailler à l'usine...


----------



## NounouNat2 (5 Octobre 2022)

*Je confirme les propos de Griselda au sujet du budget à prévoir pour le fonctionnement de la MAM.
on "sacrifie" un salaire à plein temps.*
A mon sens, il faut avoir 4 agréments et combler toutes les places à temps plein, pour que ce soit "jouable".
Dans ma ville, elles ferment autant qu'elles ouvrent.
Une, tient la route depuis plusieurs années, MAIS, ce sont la mère et la fille, qui sont associées et la maison appartient à la mère par héritage


----------



## liline17 (5 Octobre 2022)

la MAM, même à ce prix, c'est mieux pour toi, car déjà, pour ta retraite, ça te fera nettement plus de cotisations que si tu as 1 temps plein et un périscolaire, ensuite, dans l'optique d'un futur déménagement, tu aura de biens meilleurs revenus à présenter, et pour finir, il t'en restera probablement plus qu'avec ton projet initial.
Il faut aussi que tu saches qu'en général, les périscolaires sont des enfants dont les parents travaillent beaucoup, donc, il est probable que tu n'aura pas beaucoup les 2 enfants en même temps, ce qui te fera faire beaucoup d'heures pour un mini salaire


----------



## Rachel34 (5 Octobre 2022)

Merci les filles c’est sur que ça donne à réfléchir…
J’ai lu pas mal de témoignages sur les MAM et  le gros HIC qui revient toujours c’est la mauvaise entente entre collègue comme y’a pas de hiérarchie… mère et fille le top 😍


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

600€ ça ne me choque pas car combien coûte notre lieu de travail si l’on fait le calcul réel pour travailler. Il faut évidemment la maison ou l’appartement + toutes charges EDF, chauffage, eau, impôts locaux et fonciers ou pas, charges de copropriétaires si appart ou maison en copropriété etc etc. 

Donc l'idéal est son propre logement, mais à défaut c’est « raisonnable » et au moins sur d’avoir du travail. Les parents sont pour les MAM ...après ils sont satisfaits ou PAS, mais malgré tout les parents y sont attirés. 

Ensuite avec du recul, ils choisissent une AM. J’ai eu 2 familles venant de MAM ! Et comme dit + haut ça s’ouvre aussi vite que ça ferme MAIS si bien gérée ça dure longtemps. Près de chez moi, il y en a 1 dans chaque commune ...ça plait et ça ne plait pas pour ceux qui ont goûté à être chez une AM.

Des parents étaient partis pour une MAM, ont voulu revenir ... place non seulement prise et contente de leur mésaventure.  Il faut réfléchir aussi bien pour les parents que l’AM qui veut y travailler.

Une collègue pourtant AM depuis longtemps exerçant chez elle, maintenant a rejoint une MAM à un village voisin. Je l’ai su en regardant les listes des AM sur mon village et ceux avoisinants. Elle s’ennuyait chez elle, besoin de contacts avec des collègues.


----------

